# Fur Squeaky!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay so this weekend, Dash and I were at a show and I went shopping. I usually let him get a toy and he found one he wanted right away. It was one of those little furry squeaky conformation toys. Dash is INSANE with this toy. It is real rabbit fur so I think that is it. I couldn't take it in the ring to me cause he barks insane until you give it to him. Well I brought it home and it is the biggest hit in my house. I won't let them have it unsupervised as I am scared they might eat it or it would cause a fight. They take turns around trying to steal it from each other. Does anyone have any bigger toys or suggestions in this area? My mini wolves love this thing and I have to hide it!

I found a few bigger toys that seem safer for play:
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=276
http://www.trocadero.com/kimonome/items/456531/item456531store.html


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I must get Beamer one of these things!! Do they sell em at regular pet stores??

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Amanda...something else I want to get for my boys.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry guys- just wait, I will try and get a video tomorrow!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Tomorrow? come on Amanda! 
So, why are the dogs so attracted to it?? Is there like rabbit guts and blood inside it? lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I gotta unpack my stuff and find the cord to hook up the camera to the computer... you have to wait!

I think it makes them feel like hunters that caught something. Poor squirrels this week... gonna have to watch out! I guess those toys are cheaper


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki loves long toys like these...*

the better to shake and kill and then toss! Available at Fosters and Smith, $6.99 no stuffing!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- The "Zulu's dog toy" by Narae is made by Maddie's agility trainer, Narae. Zulu is great at agility, and Maddie loves to play with him. Anyway, she also brings samples of her rabbit toys to class, and I bought a rabbit hide braid. Maddie went nuts! I only use it for agility, as she'd tear all the fur off if I gave her the chance. But it is a great motivator!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the toy ideas! I like the "no stuffing" idea. Scout just rips the stuffing out of them eventually anyway...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- well that talked me into that one! They are just absolutely crazy over this little toy. I am sure if I left it down it would be destroyed. However,they are so concerned with one of the others trying to get it, they won't lay down to chew it. It is run around like mad with it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay- warning it is loud and my camera work is pretty shaky so you might motion sick! But I wanted you to hear how insane Dash and Dora get with this toy but as you can see Dora shows her alpha status to take it most of the time. Belle really isn't playing much with it in these clips but she had a butt bath right before the toy came out so she is even more moody than usual! I also think this would be a great motivating toy or a great toy for those of you who say your dogs don't play with toys. However, I don't let them have it unsupervised cause I am sure they would eat it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes!!! My dogs love the rabbit fur squeakies and we have two versions of them here - the tube (mouse-shaped) and the "flat rat" that is just two pieces of rabbit skin sewn together with a flat squeaky inside. Even my cool, sophisticated Tinky goes nuts for them, but you're right that it can't be given to them unsupervised. Tinky has skinned the mouse-shaped version in seconds. At our shows, we can find them as cheap as $2.50, but this weekend in Illlinois, I bought a Flat Rat for Mousse and they were charging $5.50. Go figure. Yes, he loved it too. 

Cute video!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- I was a sucker. I paid $5.99 without any thought! I didn't think the mouse would be good for my pocket but I quickly realized this toy couldn't go in the ring with Dasher


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What a cool toy. I love the video Amanda, they are completely in love with that furry thing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> ... but I quickly realized this toy couldn't go in the ring with Dasher


I know what you mean! I can't use certain treats in the ring with Jubilee or she takes six steps on the ground and two off the top of my thighs and repeats her goofy pattern. She's a hoot!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG--- I need some of those!!!! I need them. I do I need them. Dora and Dash are so stinkin cute Amanda.


----------

